# Deutz-Allis 7085



## Ranger7694

Hello from Michigan everyone, I am new here so bear with me...I have a Deutz Allis 7085 4wd tractor...I am thinking of going back to a 2wd tractor. I have 10 cattle 40 acres of hay and 30 acres of beans. The tractor is used to feed cattle move bales, plow snow. My Deutz was my dads and was abused before I got it. There is no loader on it. A loader for it is almost impossible to find without costing more than the tractor is worth. Had to put a clutch in it a few years ago which was a trial as parts for it are very hard to come by. I had to put a straight pipe on it because the muffler had to be made and shipped from Germany and was $700. It has 6000 hours, hard to start in the cold, the tires are getting very checked. The thing of it is the tractor sits most of the summer and runs about 1 or 2 times a week in the winter. but when I need it I need it. Unfortunately current conditions prohibit me forking over a large payout on a 4wd replacement as I have been told the Deutz is not worth much in the condition it is in. So my question is do I limp along for the foreseeable future or pick up a good used 2wd tractor with a loader and be a little more choosy with where and when I drive on the farm and sell the Deutz. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas

By the sounds your starting to get nickle and dime to death as they say. 
Does your area offer equipment auction or farm auctions you could attend...still lots of good 2WD drives out there.


----------



## Ranger7694

It just seems like for what I do, with a little thought before plunging into that mud hole, etc. a 2wd would be fine. My dad didn't have a 4x4 till 1992 and he farmed a lot of ground/cattle before that with a 2wd White tractor.


----------

